# One for the wall



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

This one was shot 3 months ago. My last night in MN before I got shipped to MCRD San Diego and boy what a night!! It's gonna be the first carp to grace my wall.


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

nice, looks like it mighta broke 35#s.. we struggled this year finding the big buffs or carp underwater.. vis was terrible and the fish were just plain tough to find. Lot's of small ones early, but no nice ones like that! Good Shootin!


----------

